# Bank Account - Opening one!



## Ajruk (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi hopefully someone can help. I am about to move to ayia napa and I am out for just 2 days next week. I need to open a bank account that has Internet banking that I can keep track of from the UK. Also it needs to be in euros. Does anyone know what I will need to bring with to open one presumably at bank of Cyprus.
I cannot provide any address other than UK one. Obviously passport etc is no prob.

Ta


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

Ajruk said:


> Hi hopefully someone can help. I am about to move to ayia napa and I am out for just 2 days next week. I need to open a bank account that has Internet banking that I can keep track of from the UK. Also it needs to be in euros. Does anyone know what I will need to bring with to open one presumably at bank of Cyprus.
> I cannot provide any address other than UK one. Obviously passport etc is no prob.
> 
> Ta


If nothing has changed you need to provide passport and some utilitybills in your name

Anders


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

The Hellenic does internet banking ( I assume other do as well), we were asked for passports and a copy of a rental agreement or house contract as we were also just visiting and not yet resident.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

In 2008 I opened a bank account with Hellenic Bank with only my passport as I had no rental contract or home purchase contract in Cyprus at the time. They just used my US address at the time. I have since changed my address to my Cyprus address when I moved here permanently in 2010.


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ajruk said:


> Hi hopefully someone can help. I am about to move to ayia napa and I am out for just 2 days next week. I need to open a bank account that has Internet banking that I can keep track of from the UK. Also it needs to be in euros. Does anyone know what I will need to bring with to open one presumably at bank of Cyprus.
> I cannot provide any address other than UK one. Obviously passport etc is no prob.
> 
> Ta


Hi,
What about a LLoydstsb offshore euro account? easy access via ATM's here? Depends I guess what account is to be used for.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

You'll need:

- utility bill
- passport
- sometimes rental agreement (it depends).

That's it.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Deb's21,

Can you confirm that it's possible to withdraw funds from a Lloyds offshore (IoM) euro account via ATM's in Cyprus.

Also does anyone know if the Hellenic bank has a funds transfer arrangement with Lloyds offshore in IofM? - this avoids accruing charges by having to use a correspondence bank.

Thanks

Rema


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

REFERENCE: OPENING A BANK ACCOUNT

I opened a current account with Bank of Cyprus as I intend to settle in Cyprus. They required to see my passport and requested a utility bill or similar attached to the address given for the account. In this case still a UK address at the time. Returning to UK I faxed the copy of the bill that satisfied the requirement.

On opening the account I arranged for Internet Banking which was implemented immediately and arranged telephone banking. Additionally, I completed a form to waive paper statements that normally incur a charge and requested a Bank Debit Card. The card was available for collection within 5 working days.

Easy Peasy

Regards

Mike


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Isn't there a ban on opening new accounts at the moment?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

die7 said:


> Isn't there a ban on opening new accounts at the moment?


Only if you have an existing account. This is to stop people moving all their money out of Laiki and Bank of Cyprus into another bank.


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

LloydsTSB - As far as I am aware, they do not have a mutual agreement with any of the Cypriot banks. We bank with them in the UK and Spain (International branch).

The cost of a single transfer from our UK current account to B of C is 10 Pounds whilst using our UK debit card costs around 1 Pound for every 100 euro's and using it for purchases can incur higher charges plus their exchange rate is of course variable (but better than the exchange shops).

Until recently we transferred cash on a monthly basis keeping a healthy balance in the B of C but now we keep just the bare minimum here and will continue to do so until the dust settles on the Troika savings account robbery. More expensive using the UK Debit card but......


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Caution*



Patg said:


> LloydsTSB - As far as I am aware, they do not have a mutual agreement with any of the Cypriot banks. We bank with them in the UK and Spain (International branch).
> 
> The cost of a single transfer from our UK current account to B of C is 10 Pounds whilst using our UK debit card costs around 1 Pound for every 100 euro's and using it for purchases can incur higher charges plus their exchange rate is of course variable (but better than the exchange shops).
> 
> Until recently we transferred cash on a monthly basis keeping a healthy balance in the B of C but now we keep just the bare minimum here and will continue to do so until the dust settles on the Troika savings account robbery. More expensive using the UK Debit card but......


I have a measure of understanding and sympathy for Patg's view. However, as long as Cyprus remains within the EU (as opposed to the Common Currency) it is my belief that the sum total of savings and other accounts lidged within one Bank, up to Euro100000 is protected. This is the case also in UK which is not in the Common Currency Zone but abides by the same rules protecting the equivalent in Sterling. That said, should Cyprus pull out of the EU altogether then that obligation would cease.


----------

